# sw9ve



## case10 (Mar 17, 2010)

i have never owned a gun befor and i recently came across a new sw9ve sigma for 353.00 after tax and 302.00 after rebate as a first time buyer should i get this gun because they also have a used ruger p95 9mm for 324.00


----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey case10 I cant speak from experience on the SW9VE altho I am looking at one at my local gun shop.However I have had the Ruger p95 and it is a great shooting pistol.I sold it a few years ago but it was as I said a good one.I can say that from my reasearch on the SW9ve there are some add ons such as a rail and laser sights etc,(Im gettin old my eyes arent as good up close as they used to be lol)flash lights and laser/flashlight combos that you can get.From the price you quoted thats about what it is here at my gunshop where I go.Good luck on your purchase and be safe and enjoy which ever one you decide on.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I got my Sigma from Bud's Guns and after my grand total was $365 and I then went for the two free mags. I think your listed price for the Ruger is decent. Two of my local shops had it for $300 over Christmas and I think I just saw Bud's still does. It pays to search for a week or three for the best price.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I prefer the Ruger P95.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

I bought my Sigma last year from Bud's for $299 - $50 rebate. Not bad for a high-cap 9mm. I have owned several Sigs [still have a P6 and P228] over the years and two High Powers, and personally, I'd just as soon shoot the Sigma. It has been perfect for over 400 rounds, and I am just as accurate with it as any full size pistol. From my experience, I would certainly recommend it.


----------

